# work, ride or pedal?...



## lone wolf (Jul 3, 2015)

really undecided whether i should pack up and hit the road now or stay here and save before i go. was originally planning to save for a van but after reading StealthYellow's thread i wonder if i could manage with my scooter or bike.

the scooter has a bad crankshaft bearing. about 1,500km ago i noticed some play on the variator side. i been taking it easy since. 





it will go 50mph but i rarely go over 35 anymore. when that bearing completely fails i won't try to fix. if that happens hopefully i'm close enough to a city where i can sell it along with all my tools and buy a bicycle (if i go that route).

the bike only has about 30 miles on it but it's a cheap walmart bike so i don't know how long that would hold up either.





wish i had my camera with me last night. i found a trail wide enough to ride my scooter right into the woods. other than the entrance being located on a busy highway, it was a great campsite.


----------



## etpyh (Jul 3, 2015)

Fuck the scooter


----------



## wizehop (Jul 3, 2015)

Man if your going to end up biking eventually and you don't know how long the scooter will go as is, then I would just stick with the bike for the sake of ease. That being said if you want to drive that thing and it wont cost balls to fix, maybe saving up and fixing it first is worth while, especially if you want to cover some real distance.
Whether or not to save up over all really comes down to how long you want to travel for, and/or how far you want to go. Like are you looking to go for a leisurely gaunt for a month or two, or are you looking to work your way down through Latin America and never come back?


----------



## Durp (Jul 3, 2015)

That scooter will get you killed. I rode one across Oregon and got hit, rear ended, 4 times. Plus getting passed by semi trucks and vans is frightening on those things. Get a real motor bike, a peddle bike, or fuck even hitch hike.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 4, 2015)

wizehop said:


> Man if your going to end up biking eventually and you don't know how long the scooter will go as is, then I would just stick with the bike for the sake of ease. That being said if you want to drive that thing and it wont cost balls to fix, maybe saving up and fixing it first is worth while, especially if you want to cover some real distance.
> Whether or not to save up over all really comes down to how long you want to travel for, and/or how far you want to go. Like are you looking to go for a leisurely gaunt for a month or two, or are you looking to work your way down through Latin America and never come back?


i've got nothing to comeback to so the plan is to live on the road. if i find a great spot where i can fish, trap and farm then i may stick around but i got no plans to pay rent again, at least not in the near future.


JimH1991 said:


> That scooter will get you killed. I rode one across Oregon and got hit, rear ended, 4 times. Plus getting passed by semi trucks and vans is frightening on those things. Get a real motor bike, a peddle bike, or fuck even hitch hike.


this is my 3rd scooter. got over 30,000 miles on two wheels so i think i understand the danger. it's just so cheap to ride, i'm willing to risk it. although a van would be easier for traveling.


----------



## Maxe (Jul 4, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> i've got nothing to comeback to so the plan is to live on the road. if i find a great spot where i can fish, trap and farm then i may stick around but i got no plans to pay rent again, at least not in the near future.
> 
> this is my 3rd scooter. got over 30,000 miles on two wheels so i think i understand the danger. it's just so cheap to ride, i'm willing to risk it. although a van would be easier for traveling.



As someone with close to a million miles you never really understand the danger but it's mostly posed by yourself, and the lad who got rear ended 15 times should learn to ride or fix his brake light.


----------



## angerisagift (Jul 4, 2015)

i agree with @JimH1991


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jul 5, 2015)

Sell the scooter and there's more money for ya and then bike it. I


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 5, 2015)

Tatanka said:


> Sell the scooter and there's more money for ya and then bike it. I


yeah, i'm probably going to sell it soon. still not sure if i want to travel by bike though. i may just use the bike for work and save for that van, idk... i'll probably change my mind tomorrow when i'm working some crappy construction site under the florida sun. ::dead::


----------



## dirty andy (Jul 22, 2015)

Ditch the scooter, as cool as it is, gather what bux you can from that and the sale of the tools you use to maintain it. Use the bike to get to work and hold strong till winter ends or whatever you're waiting for and bank that money. The minute it gets warm, dip out with pockets full of scratch, supplies and a hearty handshake. That's what I'd do.

I'm drunk but that's my two cents xD


----------

